# Boom!!!



## Rezz (May 23, 2017)

It was my day off from work today and I heard a car go by. I thought there was a noise, but maybe the car just backfired.

My wife came home and stopped at the end of the driveway to a pile of shrapnel, thanks to @JtAv8or; - I'm glad she didn't shred a tire on the way in!

This is the best "newsletter" I've ever signed up for! Thanks so much, JT, for an awesome bomb! I can't wait to try these out and find my cigar niche!

I'm starting to do my research tonight. It looks like a Drew Estate Undercrown, three Tatuajes, and an Asylum! Thanks again, JtAv8or!!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JT's special edition.. Nice hit

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Got to watch that jt guy.. He has it In for mailboxes. Great hit. All good choices. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rezz (May 23, 2017)

I don't know why my post doesn't look like it tagged JT, but I tried - someone with more skills feel free to tag him


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Oh I see everything no worries! And welcome to PUFF. You are correct on the undercrown and asylum, the others left to right are Tatuaje black label, Havana, and Verocu. Enjoy my friend ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rezz (May 23, 2017)

I was tempted to light one up tonight, but as I get up before 5 for work, I'm planning instead on enjoying one on Thursday or Friday, my next days off. I can't wait!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Awesome hit JT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Sweet hit:vs_cool:


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice Hit!!!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

That special newsletter is some fine reading. Very nice.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nicely done !


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Nice hit jt 

He busted me up too!


----------



## BaconandEggs (Jun 4, 2016)

Rezz said:


> I don't know why my post doesn't look like it tagged JT, but I tried - someone with more skills feel free to tag him


Nice hit!

you just forgot the to add the t in Av8tor


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

That's some good 'reading' there!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> That's some good 'reading' there!


Jt does write one awesome newsletter.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Nicely done!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

OOh. That's the newsletter. Nice hit. All good smokes.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

I love it when the new guys think that the "Newsletter" is a paper publication! HAHAHAHA!!! Wrong!
However, if you'd rather have an actual newsletter instead......
Nice hit JT! Enjoy your new smokes @Rezz.


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

Rezz said:


> It was my day off from work today and I heard a car go by. I thought there was a noise, but maybe the car just backfired.
> 
> My wife came home and stopped at the end of the driveway to a pile of shrapnel, thanks to @JtAv8or; - I'm glad she didn't shred a tire on the way in!
> 
> ...


looking forward to the rezzviews of each stick


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

Well done @JtAv8tor


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Very nice hit!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Very nice hit and a generous way to treat a Noob! JT is a stand up guy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rezz (May 23, 2017)

ivandrocco said:


> looking forward to the rezzviews of each stick


I might have to steal this for my next rezzview


----------

